# Lob and die Gentoo Entwickler: Updating Portage Cache boost

## Erdie

Hi,

ich wollte nur mal ein großes Lob an die Entwickler loswerden. Seit ich die neue stable Portage Version habe, geht der Prozess "Updating Portage Cache" einfach nur turboschnell. Superklasse ist das ! Danke    :Very Happy: 

-Erdie

----------

## SvenFischer

Hmm, ich kann keinen Unterschied feststellen:

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.5  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)"

----------

## tost

Welche Portage Version verwendest du ?

----------

## toralf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  Seit ich die neue stable Portage Version habe, geht der Prozess "Updating Portage Cache" einfach nur turboschnell.

 Und es lag nicht daran, daß der (wiederholt ausgeführte ?) Updateprozeß auf die Dateien im Cache zurückgreifen konnte ?

----------

## Erdie

Ich verwende portage-2.1.4.5 auf AMD 64 stable. Seit diese Version installiert ist, läuft der update cache umgefähr 5 bis 10x schneller als vorher. Das konnte ich spontan nach dem Portage Update auf 2 Rechnern unabhängig feststellen.

Egal woher das kommt: Auf jeden Fall war ich so begeistert, dass ich das hier posten mußte. Am RAM Cache liegt es nicht. Das wäre mir in den 4 Jahren, die ich Gentoo nutze, schon vorher aufgefallen.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Schau mal, ob sich das wirklich beschleunigt hat, oder ob die portage-devs das nur "abgeschaltet" haben: 

```
FEATURES="metadata-transfer" emerge --sync
```

 Das sollte das alte Verhalten von portage wieder zu Tage befördern  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tost

Ich verwende auch die selbe Portage Version auf amd64 und habe überhaupt keine subjektive Veränderung wahrnehmen können.

```
[I] sys-apps/portage 2.1.4.5
```

Grüße

----------

## b3cks

 *tost wrote:*   

> Ich verwende auch die selbe Portage Version auf amd64 und habe überhaupt keine subjektive Veränderung wahrnehmen können.
> 
> ```
> [I] sys-apps/portage 2.1.4.5
> ```
> ...

 

Dem kann ich mich (leider) nur anschließen.

----------

## Erdie

Wahrscheinlich habe ich mich jetzt doch gehörig blamiert. Mein Notebook hatte bereits eine Uptime von 150 Stunden und da muß sich wohl einiges in den 4Gig RAM an Diskcache gesammelt haben. Nur hat das eben so gut gepaßt: Erst kommt ein Portage Update angerflogen, dannach mache ich eine sync und der ging brutal schnell. Ich habe gleich gedacht, die haben was optimiert. Jetzt nachdem der Rechern einmal unten war ist es langsamer, allerdings trotzdem schneller als voher. Da fragt sich  warum meine Desktop das gleiche Verhalten gezeigt hat obwohl er nur 1 Tag lief.

Letztendlich wollte ich mal ein Lob loswerden weil sonst immer gemeckert wird. Und da ich davon ausgehe, dass Gentoo Entwickler auch Menschen sind, habe ich gedacht, das könnte denen gefallen.

----------

## samsonus

Kann Erdie da nur beipflichten. Vorallem da mal wieder in der Presse ueber Gentoo hergezogen wird. Hat einer das Editorial aus der 11.2008 vom LinuxUser Magazin gelesen???

----------

## Erdie

Was steht denn da inhaltlich drin?

----------

## Evildad

Das wüsste ich auch gerne.

Ausgabe 11/08 kommt eigentlich erst ab 16.10. auf den Markt.

Sonst könnte man es auch hier nachlesen

----------

## samsonus

 *Quote:*   

>  Was ist los mit Gentoo? Die quellcodebasierte Distribution stand lange im Ruf, stets die allerneueste Software über ihr Portage-Paketsystem zu verteilen. Sie markierte quasi die Speerspitze der Distributionsentwicklung und sicherte sich damit einen festen Platz unter den Top 10 der beliebtesten Linux-Derivate. Heute schafft es das Projekt offenbar noch nicht einmal mehr, aktuelle Releases wichtiger Software halbwegs zeitnah zu integrieren und will seinen - zugegeben unterirdischen - Installer nicht etwa endlich in einen funktionsfähigen Zustand bringen, sondern am liebsten schlicht abschaffen.
> 
> Solche Kapriolen markieren den vorläufigen Tiefpunkt eines Abstiegs, der 2005 mit dem Rückzug des Distributionsgründers und "wohlwollenden Diktators" Daniel Robbins aus dem Projekt begann. [...] Handelt es sich bei Gentoo um einen Totgesagten, der nun doch länger lebt, um einen komatösen Patienten, für den man noch hoffen darf, oder vielleicht bereits um eine wandelnde Leiche? Das mag jeder für sich selbst beantworten, doch die Affäre wirft auf jeden Fall eine interessante Frage auf: Hängt der Erfolg von Open Source Projekten von durchsetzungsfähigen Exponenten und "wohlwollenden Diktatoren" wie Robbins ab, die zanksüchtige Projektmitglieder im Zaum halten und eine klare Linie vorgeben? 

 

----------

## Evildad

Oh Gott... ich enthalte mich mal lieber...

----------

## Polynomial-C

Die letzte Frage hat vielleicht eine Daseinsberechtigung, schließlich ist die Zankerei unter den devs mit einer der Gründe, daß es in einigen Bereichen von Gentoo nicht so rosig aussieht, wie noch vor ein paar Jahren.

Den Rest des Textes unterschreibe ich allerdings so nicht. Und ich sehe Gentoo nicht als tot an. Nur in manchen Teilen als etwas "zurückgeblieben" (im Sinne von nicht mehr ganz so aktuell).  :Very Happy: 

----------

## samsonus

Der ganze Artikel ist so ein bisschen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Aber ehrlich gesagt empfand ich die Gentoo betreffenden Zeilen als vollkommen daneben. Allerdings ist die Kernfrage sicherlich berechtigt!

----------

